

Why you don’t need a co-founder - amberes
http://jakesolo.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/why-you-dont-need-a-co-founder/

======
Grovara123
I am not a beliver in this - partners help a lot - they can make a business!

~~~
amberes
And what if you don't have a decent partner available? Just take the plunge
with someone and hope it's a good fit?

Been there, prefer to try it on my own now.

